# NYC -- Stayed at Hilton Club and Manhattan



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2006)

We were lucky enough to spend 5 nights at Hilton Club NYC and 2 nights at Manhattan Club this past week.   Weather was real cold and several days of rain and wind -- we even had one morning of snow flurries -- and to a Southern California girl -- that was a novelty 

IMHO, HC is better. Units are larger, lighter with good views and very modern furniture. They offer free expanded continental breakfast AND free cocktails and gourmet snacks like shrimp wrapped in bacon in evenings. Get USA Today delivered weekdays as well.  The room has hook-ups for free Internet if you bring your laptop.  If not, you pay for the service.

If anyone has questions, let me know -- I will do a trip report in a few days.


----------



## KenK (Apr 10, 2006)

Is there a daily charge at the Hilton Club, similiar to that imposed by the MC in April?


----------



## senorak (Apr 10, 2006)

I also recently stayed at the HC (after spending a few nights at the MC back in Feb.)...and prefer the HC.  No surcharge (so far) at the HC....and I think the free continental breakfast, beverages and hot/cold hors d'oeuvres make up for the lack of a (small) kitchenette (which the MC has).  We found that by eating a bigger breakfast; and taking advantage of the (large) variety of appetizers (served between 5pm-7pm); we only ate one meal/day at a restaurant/pub.  You could choose to eat the breakfast in the hotel's restaurant...and for an extra $7.50, upgrade to the full American breakfast (hot foods).  Not a bad deal.
While we only stayed in a studio at HC (and previously stayed in 1 BR at the MC), I preferred the room at HC....furniture was nicer, brighter colors...and the large flat screen plasma TV was awesome!  Both had rather large bathrooms....our studio at HC did not have a tub (which I prefer); but the shower was awesome!  Towels and robes were very fluffy and comfortable.
Would love to stay at the HC again...nice to have the separate check in area/elevators, too.  

DEB


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2006)

No daily charge


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2006)

One thing I should mention: When you arrive at the Hilton Hotel there wasn't any obvious directions to the Hilton Club check-in.  You have to find the correct set of elevators that go to 37th floor and then follow the signs to the Hilton Club check-in -- which is also where the breakfast and the cocktails are served and where you have Concierge services and checkout as well.


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 10, 2006)

What size units are available at the Hilton Club?


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Cathy where did you exchange through to get the Hilton? I don't see any other NYC listings in RCI then MC? Which was closer to Time Square?


----------



## KenK (Apr 10, 2006)

Some info is here:

http://www.thehiltonclub.com/

I've seen Judi and Seth selling units in a points system.  I know the price was less than developer, but not sure what the points represent....some Judi had (the same # of points) had differen $$ values. Seem different than other HGVC points....

The maint fees & taxes are also really high.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 11, 2006)

Candace: Exchanged thru SFX. I believe they(Hilton) are selling two bedroom units but ours was a one bedroom.  It appears most units will have great views of the city unlike MC.  One caveat, however.  When you exchange into Hilton you only get 5 nights, not seven  -- even if you are giving up seven. Sun-Thurs -- they keep the big money weekends themselves to rent out. That is Hilton's rule, not SFX.  This Hilton Club puts themselves up above the other Hilton timeshares and now I see why. Units are first class.  We couldn't even get a salesman to call us -- tried 3 times. Wanted to see that 2 br, but gave up. Probably because we live on West Coast -- not a good prospect.


----------



## KenK (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you think the owners get the full 7 days?  If not...can they split mid week like 5 days and two, or 3 and 4?

Hmmm  I wonder if Seth or Judi would know?

I've seen resales of some weeks (ok points I don't know what they represent) lower than the MC...but fees seem higher...and it is a RTU which I don't think the other HGVC units are.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2006)

For information about the Hilton Club New York  their web site is http://www.thehiltonclub.com/ 

Hope that helps


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cathyb,

That snow was something else, eh? I was at Hilton Club as well on that day, it was beautiful - for a few minutes it was like a blizzard! Our room was right next to the lounge, making snacks and "meals" extra-easy. Free food, free wi-fi as we'd brought our notebook. We had the little refrigerator full of mini-bar stuff, that we set up on the counter to make room for some left-overs and our own beverages.

My exchange was for 7 days thru RCI, even though I wasn't able to use all of them.  I used a SoCal week to exchange in. Turned out that we had to leave earlier than expected for a medical emergency; the staff was very helpful. I'd exchange in again in a heartbeat.


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think the biggest difference, that I didn't see anyone speak to, is the fact that Hilton is right-to-use while Manhattan Club is deeded.

I'm purchasing a 1 BR, 2 bath at MC.  It's full flex with up to 3 Sat nights, and costing me well under $20,000.  Because it is so very far under developer pricing, my sense is that if I want to sell it for some reason, I should get most if not all of my money back.

Yes, Hilton is more deluxe.  The continental breakfast versus a kitchenette is probably a personal decision.  But the fact is that if you buy a resale at the HC, it should go down in value every year - most I have seen have about 25 years left.  So if you paid $20,000, what do you think it would be worth 10 years from now?

Now I'm sure many would feel that it's fine - they will be more than happy with the 25 years left and simply prefer the HC.  But purely dollars and cents, not as good a deal.  And for me, I was turned off by the massive activity at the Hilton and my 30+ minute wait for an elevator.  I prefer the more "boutique-y" feel of the MC.  But again, that's personal preference.


----------



## derb (Jul 5, 2006)

I am a HGVC owner at the Flamingo.  Last year I requested a studio at the Manhattan club in Dec using HGVC points(at that time you could not use HGVC point to get into the HC,  might still be that way).   A few months later I get a call from the hilton vacation guide and she said still no MC, would I accept a Hilton club studio.  Of course I said yes.  I agree HC better choice than MC, but that is not a put down on MC.


----------

